# RØDE Announces VIDEOMIC PRO+ On Camera Microphone



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 25, 2017)

```
Announced at RØDEShow 2017, Freedman Electronics’ 50th anniversary celebration, the VideoMic Pro+ is set to prove that RØDE Microphones has yet again upped the game for the prosumer filmmaker.</p>
<p>Still with the best-in-class Rycote Lyre suspension system onboard, the VideoMic Pro+ improves on the existing VideoMic Pro capsule/line tube and windshield, plus boasts a host of new features:</p>
<ul>
<li>Automatic Power Function (subject to plug-in power availability) is perfect for the run-and-gun shooter, automatically turning the microphone off when unplugged from the camera.</li>
<li>Built-in Battery Door makes replacing the battery a breeze – plus it won’t get lost.</li>
<li>Power Options – the VideoMic Pro+ can be powered by the all-new and included RØDE LB-1 Lithium-Ion Rechargeable Battery, 2 x AA Batteries or continuously via Micro USB.</li>
<li>Digital Switching – will ensure the user has ultimate capture of the audio signal at the source, reducing post production and editing times. The Digital Switching includes:
<ul>
<li>2-Stage High Pass Filter to reduce low frequencies such as rumble from traffic or air conditioning.</li>
<li>3-Stage Gain Control, with +20dB function – designed to improve audio quality on DSLR or mirrorless cameras.</li>
<li>High Frequency Boost will boost high frequencies enhancing detail and clarity in the recording.</li>
<li>Safety Channel to help ensure the signal does not clip when unexpected spikes occur.</li>
</ul>
</li>
</ul>
<p>“The VideoMic Pro+ is a new benchmark in on-camera microphones,” comments Damien Wilson, RØDE and Freedman Group CEO. “We have listened to our customers and are delivering the microphone they’ve asked for, with features such as the Built-in Battery Door, Automatic Power Function and a Lithium-Ion Rechargeable Battery, included in the box.”</p>
<p>The VideoMic Pro+ ships with the LB-1 Lithium-Ion Rechargeable Battery, 3.5mm TRS Cable, Micro USB Cable; includes RØDE’s 10-year warranty and is now available at authorized RØDE dealers. For more information please visit <a href="http://www.rode.com/microphones/videomicproplus">www.rode.com/microphones/videomicproplus</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## bsbeamer (Jul 25, 2017)

What I really wish they'd finally release is the TX-XLR as a standalone. Been waiting almost three years now... http://www.rode.com/wireless/tx-xlr


----------

